

5 Techniques To Deal With Spam: Open Letter To Twitter - webmonkeyuk
http://cloudcomputing.blogspot.com/2011/06/5-techniques-to-deal-with-spam-open.html

======
michaelschade
I enjoyed this post and thought it had some pretty good ideas (particularly
the last one), but I disagree with the idea of any major limits on non-
verified accounts (if verification were made more open) as many would not want
to input some personal detail like a credit card to verify a social networking
account, I think. Though, admittedly, I'm not an expert–Second Life did this
and eventually got rid of it as I suspect it deterred sign ups.

Also, I don't at all like the idea of displaying a CAPTCHA–I'm sure the other
ideas mentioned can deter spam enough to not irritate the many more legitimate
users. Part of the process of discovering other users on Twitter, I think,
includes being able to easily and freely reply to someone else.

